# Part picture day.



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I put alot of this stuff on last month. I'm still finishing the exterior so I don't have any good shots. here some Mine's and Superior CIA interior stuff. And some nice Trial Tuning Spirits carbon door kickers.
enjoy!
P.S. I suck at photography. bare with me I'm trying to get better.
MINE's Full Blue carbon wing.








another








Trial Carbon kick plates








Mine's Silence-VX Pro II (also have the Mine's DP and High Flow cat) I heart Mine's.








Superior-CIA carbon bits (excuse the dust)








More Superior bits and Moonface Ti shift knob








random garage pic


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Beautiful parts!! 

Loving the Mines rear wing, and the door kick plates. 

But more than anything......man that Mine's Ti system!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

I like the door kick plates. Where are they avalible ?
How does the CF interior feel ? Solid ?

Looks awsome mate
//V


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Got the carbon kickers from Trial Tuning Spirits (Japan) They will ship anywhere
TRIAL OFFICIAL USA WEB SITE


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks awsome mate, loving the carbon around the MDF and the whole center consol. 

James.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is that a Top Secret diffuser I see in he 4th pic?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

nismo1118 said:


> Is that a Top Secret diffuser I see in he 4th pic?


Yes. that is the Top Secret diffuser. Great piece.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Stunning car mate, perfect choices made in the styling department there


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Heres a quickie of the motor. I cleaned it up today in some nice 104 degree weather. It was like taking a bath outside! ughhh..
enjoy.








I 'll keep updating on this thread. Getting some small dents pulled out of passenger door on Monday. Maybe get some exterior shots in than. Thanks for all the compliments. It really keeps me going to finish the project.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

looks awsome dude!!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

mate that looks great, inside and out. especially the engine bay, good job :thumbsup:
also glad you have ruined her with stickers and graphics!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Absolutly stunning.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

looks very very good!

can you poste some videos from the exhaust sound?

thanks


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Heres another crappy garage shot but I kind alike it.Full pics on Monday when the dents are all out.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Yes. that is the Top Secret diffuser. Great piece.


Better pics of the Diffuser for you. These pics were taken before the new Brembos. My Black RE30's didn't fit them. I was soooo.... bummed. So new Black Te37s comng next month.








and one more


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome pics Jay, can't wait to see more full shots.


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Jay, love the new goodies, especially that engine bay.

When are you showing up at CC?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

jonsibal said:


> Jay, love the new goodies, especially that engine bay.
> 
> When are you showing up at CC?


LOL! When you showing up? I was there last week. with 2 other R34s. Maybe this week. Not sure yet.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice car mate..... like it very much.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

jlck said:


> very nice car mate..... like it very much.


Thank you sir!
mucho appreciated.


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

JBwangan said:


> LOL! When you showing up? I was there last week. with 2 other R34s. Maybe this week. Not sure yet.


Yeah I saw the pics. Car looks great. I wanna see it in person again since it's changed tiny bit LoL.


Anyways, I probably won't be able to bring my ride up to CC till end of this month or early august. Let's plan something then.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Man I'm dying to see these full car shots, you've got one of the best looking GT-Rs I've seen in a while real nice ride.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Beautiful R34! Do you get alot of shit from CHP? (Plates on the Supra gave it away)...


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is so sweet. The engine bay looks very nice and tghe white and black looks very mean:thumbsup: .


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

looking good!! What size TE's are you getting?



JBwangan said:


> Thank you sir!
> mucho appreciated.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

gtr34serge said:


> looking good!! What size TE's are you getting?


19X10.5 +12 TE 37s.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Not sure if I missed it already but what all do you have done to your R34 and whats still to come?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

nismo1118 said:


> Not sure if I missed it already but what all do you have done to your R34 and whats still to come?


 I don't think anyone wants to read my long list of parts but still to come is Repaint the white exterior. The exterior has seen better days. Need to match up all the white. I was getting a Sunline hood but have since decided not to. So I want to decide on a carbon hood. Also, hoping to retrim the interior in leather and waiting for my new set of volks. Hoping Project will be done by christmas. Also hopefully everything holds together in the motor. It was just rebuilt. Nothing internal though. Hopefully project winding down soon.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very very nice R34 GTR.

I had a look at the Superior CIA website the other day and I think I'll be ordering some bits for my R32 GTR.
You could carry on the theme of the Superior parts with their seat covers, well you can call them covers but they just look as if the seats have been re-trimmed.

Also Im waiting on a price for the Top Secret rear diffuser for my R32 aswell, Im hoping I will be able to afford the CF bonnet lol

Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

P3RV3RT said:


> Very very nice R34 GTR.
> 
> I had a look at the Superior CIA website the other day and I think I'll be ordering some bits for my R32 GTR.
> You could carry on the theme of the Superior parts with their seat covers, well you can call them covers but they just look as if the seats have been re-trimmed.
> ...


I thought about the Superior covers but not sure. I'm redoing the doors and the headliner also. haven't made decision yet. Gonna be pricey regardless LOL!
You'll love the Top Secret diffuser. I love mine.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks awesome,nice and clean,all quality parts:smokin:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Looks awesome,nice and clean,all quality parts:smokin:


Thank you! I'm loving your R34 also!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Mines is way happening. Good stuff. I was fortunate to have my car come with a couple Mines bits - enormous downpipe and Mines/Ohlins coilovers. I wish I'd gotten the Mines cam cover oil baffles, but I've already finished my engine.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> Mines is way happening. Good stuff. I was fortunate to have my car come with a couple Mines bits - enormous downpipe and Mines/Ohlins coilovers. I wish I'd gotten the Mines cam cover oil baffles, but I've already finished my engine.


Nice! I'm running the cam cover oil baffles and the DP and high flow cat with the Ti Exhaust. Will be putting the Mine's intercooler vents in to when i get the paintwork done. I love Mine's.


----------

